# New pet! And it's not a reptile for once :)



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Picked up my new 14week old doberman female, she is top dog alright, 5 attempts at recall and she's nailed it, 3 attempts for sit...nailed it, she's in her bed in the kitchen now for the night, 15 mins on her own of crying and she's stopped. Will hopefully be a good nights sleep for both of us. Shame I have to go to work tomorrow, there will be nobody home from 9 to half 5, I will leave the radio on for her and she's got loads of toys and chewy things and a really big bed of comfort.

I haven't managed to get a photo yet of her here with me but here's a pic I got from the breeder before.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

awwww shes got a cheeky face :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Is there anyway you can get someone to come round a few times to let her out to pee and poo? No way she is going to be able to hold for that long no matter how hard she trys. 
She is also going to be very lonely with just the radio on and it would be wise to see if it was possible for her to come to work with you. Being a dog, and being as dogs are pack animals she will see you going away and all her mind will feel is that she has been left behind from the hunt because she is weak or that she is unwanted. Left for such a long period of time a puppy will get bored. She will chew things and mess in the house but this will not be her fault. She will be so lonely she will do this out of pure boredom.
Please see if someone can or yourself. Pop back home to check on her and let her out to wee and poo and just to let her know she is not been left.
It is a very trying time for a pup having just left home from mum and siblings. Then to be left alone in the morning will be very distressing for her.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

To be honest Im horrified that anyone who works full time could get a pup one day and go to work the next, what about feeding her etc As pimp says dogs are pack animals and she has to learn you are her pack. You say recall she nailed it, sit she nailed it, next it will be re arrange the kitchen with her teeth in 8 hours nailed it, barking very loudly and annoying the neighbours for 8 hours nailed it. YOU CANNOT GET A PUPPY AND LEAVE IT ALONE ALL DAY WITHOUT REPERCUSSIONS THIS IS WICKED:bash::devil::bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> To be honest Im horrified that anyone who works full time could get a pup one day and go to work the next, what about feeding her etc As pimp says dogs are pack animals and she has to learn you are her pack. You say recall she nailed it, sit she nailed it, next it will be re arrange the kitchen with her teeth in 8 hours nailed it, barking very loudly and annoying the neighbours for 8 hours nailed it. YOU CANNOT GET A PUPPY AND LEAVE IT ALONE ALL DAY WITHOUT REPERCUSSIONS THIS IS WICKED:bash::devil::bash:


 
I totally agree with you and laura on that one shell 

I have no more to add to this other than................

What a selfish act :bash:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

oh my if you had come to me and said you wanted a puppy but you worked full time and the puppy was going to be left alone from tomorrow I would not sell you one! 

its way to long to leave a puppy alone poor thing is scared enough as it is  shes such a sweet looking dobie 


All I can add is I totally agree with all of the above

Edit: to add don't rush her training she may be picking them up quick but she is only a puppy let her be one


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Poor pup...  What a scary couple of days for her... Being ripped away from all that she knows and then being left to fend for herself for over 8 hours. She's gorgeous, though!


----------



## tish5566 (Apr 18, 2008)

Unbelieveable!!
Who ever sold you that puppy obviously doesn't care about it's welfare.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Like others have said, how can you do this? Puppies need alot of attention, leaving her for 8 and a half hours, shes going to be scared and lonely, even with the radio on and a big box of toys she still needs human interaction.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I somehow doubt he's even read this thread. In the meantime she has been alone all day today.
I would never ever sell any of my puppies to anyone who were planning to just leave them at home all day. Mine is the breed that will distroy your house if you did. Not only the quality of life the pup would not be getting from that kind of situation.


----------



## EmmaApple (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a Doberman X Collie called Sophie.

She's mad! But i wouldnt have her any other way... here she is










I think she looks a lot like your little girl :flrt:

I also leave Sophie alone during the day, as i work, and she is fine (Somebody does come in around lunch and lets her have a wee wee). However she is 1 and a half, and we have never had her from a lil pup. When we did get her, i was on holiday, so i could spend a lot of time getting to know her. She has come out her shell so much. She not the same timid, scared little dog any more. Sophie is so loving and playful. Although she does like the taste of cat poo - hence the nickname S**t Lips!

Also thats my washing she is laying on. She has a proper bed, not just a bundle of rags!


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

Honestly? that's disgusting.

We've just a few days ago bough a puppy and she hardly spends any time on her own to make sure she's okay!

How do you expect her to spend all that time on her own, not being able to go out, or interact with anyone?

geez.


----------



## hanur23 (Oct 6, 2008)

thats horrible the poor thing will not only be lonely (and when you first get a puppy you should bond with it as much as possible because it's going to be terrified after just leaving its mother and siblings) and then theres feeding it, toilet etc. definitely should have not of gotten her. x


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I have to agree with the others.
It would be like leaving a todler at home alone for the day : (
Also she may seem ok about it now (apart from the fact she will desperatly need to go to the toilet) but give her a couple of months and you could be looking at a dog with very bad seperation anxiety, which is very hard to undo.

You definatly need to be getting someone in at least two times a day to spend time with her and let her out. She needs people around her, the longest you should leave a pup is around and hour.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Excuse me! The lot of you!! Do I need to set up a complaints department??:devil:
I work 2 days a week! Wed and thursday! Wed 9 -5 and thursday 1 - 6 and I dj 2 nights a week and there is always someone in my house except wednesdays! I think 5 and 3/4 days out of 7 is a good freaking start!! She slept well last night with no crying after 10 - 15 mins! And she has not slept with the mother for a few weeks now with the breeder. She is not being corrected when she goes to the toilet, she is being given commands that are showing signs of effect, all I need is one more gig a week to quit my day job even 13hrs as it is....

I'm very disappointed in some peoples reactions and assumptions. I have to say...I used to enjoy this forum. Goodbye.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> To be honest Im horrified that anyone who works full time could get a pup one day and go to work the next, what about feeding her etc As pimp says dogs are pack animals and she has to learn you are her pack. You say recall she nailed it, sit she nailed it, next it will be re arrange the kitchen with her teeth in 8 hours nailed it, barking very loudly and annoying the neighbours for 8 hours nailed it. YOU CANNOT GET A PUPPY AND LEAVE IT ALONE ALL DAY WITHOUT REPERCUSSIONS THIS IS WICKED:bash::devil::bash:


I do not like wee on the floor but I will not make her feel bad, it simply gets cleaned up with no interaction with the dog, she has wee'd outside twice this evening with the breaktime (go for a wee) command coming into effect.
I never said I worked full time. She has not chewed anything at all while I was away today except scattered toys with teeth marks.

WICKED bash devil bash?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I totally agree with you and laura on that one shell
> 
> I have no more to add to this other than................
> 
> What a selfish act :bash:


No more to add eh? Any more abuse??!!


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> Excuse me! The lot of you!! Do I need to set up a complaints department??:devil:
> I work 2 days a week! Wed and thursday! Wed 9 -5 and thursday 1 - 6 and I dj 2 nights a week and there is always someone in my house except wednesdays! I think 5 and 3/4 days out of 7 is a good freaking start!! She slept well last night with no crying after 10 - 15 mins! And she has not slept with the mother for a few weeks now with the breeder. She is not being corrected when she goes to the toilet, she is being given commands that are showing signs of effect, all I need is one more gig a week to quit my day job even 13hrs as it is....
> 
> I'm very disappointed in some peoples reactions and assumptions. I have to say...I used to enjoy this forum. Goodbye.


I do understand why you are upset about the replies you recieved to this thread - it must have felt like everyone was jumping on your back. 

However it may have been worth just pointing out in your OP that your pup was not going to be on her own all day and that she has people around to look after her. The way it was described made it sound like she was being left to fend for herself - given the nature of this forum it could only be expected that people would express their concerns about the animals' welfare - 99% of the members on here are die-hard animal lovers and only have the animals' best interest at heart. 

Try not to take it too badly. After all, if you thought a newly aquired puppy was being left alone all day wouldn't you want to say something?

At the end of the day we now know that this isn't the case and that you are taking very good care of your little pup. She looks like a real sweetie - please keep us updated on how she gets on! :2thumb:


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

sorry for my harsh comment, though I do have to say, by saying practically 'i have a new puppy, she's going to be on her own the following day from 9-5.30', you can udnerstand that to others, it sounds completely unacceptable.

You didn't say you only worked two days, generally a 9-5.30 working day is full time, or people assume it is? I guess on this forum you have to be a little bit careful with what you say and what you don't.

if you'd have said about only working two days, fair enough. But by just saying she's going to be left on her own and not specifying you only work a few days, you can't blame people for jumping to assumptions about it. though admittedly, alot of comments were harsh. rather than questioning what you said, they jumped straight in [i for one].

so, my apologies for my comment, but you must understand how your post sounds?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> oh my if you had come to me and said you wanted a puppy but you worked full time and the puppy was going to be left alone from tomorrow I would not sell you one!
> 
> its way to long to leave a puppy alone poor thing is scared enough as it is  shes such a sweet looking dobie
> 
> ...


I don't work full time. Check out who first assumed that!! She's a very relaxed and passive with no levels of anxiety, she sits by my side, lays around, wanders the house and chills out in her other bed and chews her toys and not the furniture. 
Totally agree with the above?
Did I tell you of my new pet or did I tell you my life story?
14 weeks old, still a puppy yes but the correct amount of training is being given, as is playtime and rest.
I have to say I'm not happy having left her alone on her first day but she has shown great self control and obedience and conentment so far.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Poor pup...  What a scary couple of days for her... Being ripped away from all that she knows and then being left to fend for herself for over 8 hours. She's gorgeous, though!


I agree with you, but she has not slept with the mother for a few weeks now and her siblings had been passed onto new owners. Now that's NOT saying that she had none or little contact with both parents.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

JessyH said:


> Honestly? that's disgusting.
> 
> We've just a few days ago bough a puppy and she hardly spends any time on her own to make sure she's okay!
> 
> ...


awwww your puppy must be loving the attention :flrt:

I have a dog but my dad's works from home so all day she has my dad to be with and the back garden always open :flrt: the only time she's on her own is if my dad has a meeting or we go out n that's about an hour if that


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Well word your posts better an you wont get jumped on.....................


trust me that was not abuse from me...........................you will know when it is 


I have a pup here at mine thats been neglected cos some selfish person bought her an aint spent time with her or bothered with her cos they were too busy doing other things 


so i have good reasons for my comments im feeling the brunt of someone elses selfish act 

No one would have said a word had you worded your first post correctly so dont blame everyone else for you not telling the full story its a human reaction


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

lovely looking dobey, they are a gorgeous breed and ive thought about getting one in the past. may i ask how much you payed for her?



shame this thread turned into an argument.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

tish5566 said:


> Unbelieveable!!
> Who ever sold you that puppy obviously doesn't care about it's welfare.


Now wouldn't it be more polite to know the situation before adding more comments of abusiveness?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Couldnt have put it better myself emma:2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> Now wouldn't it be more polite to know the situation before adding more comments of abusiveness?


maybe if youd have put the situation in then they wouldnt have had to comment, there commenting on the information you have given them and to be honest theres not much more they can do.


----------



## hanur23 (Oct 6, 2008)

i am not arguing because thats not my way but if somebody asking you "what hours do you work?"
i doubt you would of replied. i still stand by my comment even if you are only working 2 days a week you should of picked up the little bundle a day where the following day you had off so it can become use to its surroundings and know that your there for it.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> Like others have said, how can you do this? Puppies need alot of attention, leaving her for 8 and a half hours, shes going to be scared and lonely, even with the radio on and a big box of toys she still needs human interaction.


Jeez...you leave a thread alone for more than an hour and people assume the worst and attack. Really disappointed with ever showing anybody. And I have to say, my training techniques are very productive in positive attitude and behaviour and successful. Even with other dogs and owners I have thought new things and rectified unwanted behaviour. Though I do not do it as a profession it has been an option, but that would mean less time spent with my own dog possibly.

But why am I telling you all this? Maybe I'm angry at how people are quick to assume and judge other peoples lives and situations.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

It was late, I wanted to keep the 1st post short and sweet. If anyone wanted to know something instead of assuming all they had to do is ask and I would have replied. My online times are from 1 am to 3 am mainly. So that's leaving the forum roughly 22 hrs apart each time...


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

So, is there anything else you want to know?

....I honestly didn't think my work hours were going to be an issue as I would have assumed, like me to ask before jumping down someones throat. I'll know next time to either just post a picture or tell my life situation just to make sure I cover all corners...

So what do you think of my situation now? ...or should I ask?:?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Everybody is saying he should have told his life story in the first post but nobody wanted to ask if it would be left alone all day every day before getting on his case.

sounds like a typical case of double standards!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Meko said:


> Everybody is saying he should have told his life story in the first post but nobody wanted to ask if it would be left alone all day every day before getting on his case.
> 
> sounds like a typical case of double standards!


...meh...what can ya do....:roll:

Well I gotta go for now. Prob be back about 1.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i think you should tell us where you're going or do you want us to presume you've gone to the pub neglecting the dog :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> Everybody is saying he should have told his life story in the first post but nobody wanted to ask if it would be left alone all day every day before getting on his case.
> 
> sounds like a typical case of double standards!


 
Meko come an spend a couple of hours with this pup i have here an see all the scars i have cos of her................then tell me im talking double standards 


im here everyday 24/7 for all my dogs an the dogs i take in as rescues to rehome 

so what i was talking about wasnt double standards just talking from the heart about something thats close to it


----------



## hanur23 (Oct 6, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Meko come an spend a couple of hours with this pup i have here an see all the scars i have cos of her................then tell me im talking double standards
> 
> 
> im here everyday 24/7 for all my dogs an the dogs i take in as rescues to rehome
> ...



without sounding like i'm chumming you i think what you do is amazing x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hanur23 said:


> without sounding like i'm chumming you i think what you do is amazing x


 
Thank you : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Meko come an spend a couple of hours with this pup i have here an see all the scars i have cos of her................then tell me im talking double standards
> 
> 
> im here everyday 24/7 for all my dogs an the dogs i take in as rescues to rehome
> ...


no Emma. the double standards was everybody deciding that the dog would be left every day for 8 hours and then saying that he should have told everybody his work schedule in the first post.
People are to quick to jump to conclusions and make their own mind up about everything without giving people the chance to reply. Not one person bothered to leave a post asking if it was going to be left from 9 - 5 every day but everybody decided it was.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> no Emma. the double standards was everybody deciding that the dog would be left every day for 8 hours and then saying that he should have told everybody his work schedule in the first post.
> People are to quick to jump to conclusions and make their own mind up about everything without giving people the chance to reply. Not one person bothered to leave a post asking if it was going to be left from 9 - 5 every day but everybody decided it was.


 
Thats fair enough 

yes i will admit an apologise for jumping to that conclusion but you can understand why i did though cant you meko ?

So i do apologise to the original poster "im sorry": victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> Picked up my new 14week old doberman female, she is top dog alright, 5 attempts at recall and she's nailed it, 3 attempts for sit...nailed it, she's in her bed in the kitchen now for the night, 15 mins on her own of crying and she's stopped. Will hopefully be a good nights sleep for both of us. Shame I have to go to work tomorrow, there will be nobody home from 9 to half 5, I will leave the radio on for her and she's got loads of toys and chewy things and a really big bed of comfort.
> 
> I haven't managed to get a photo yet of her here with me but here's a pic I got from the breeder before.


she is a lovely bitch. What a pity she is destined to become a problem dog. She is obviously highly intelligent and to put her in solitary confinement for 16 hours aday, when she will be expected to be in some kind of suspended animation, until you have time for her, is cruel. She'll end up barking and howling, peeing and pooing everywhere and destroying things in the home. You won't be able to housetrain her as you won't be there, you won't be there to give her the 4 feeds a day she still needs. Poor bitch. Little does she know it, but she stands a good chance of becoming yet another statistic.Another dog with behavioural problems in rescue. Why do people insist in having dogs even though they won't be able to interact with them for 18 hours out of every 24. Shame on the breeder who sold her to you.
I don't doubt that you love her and will do your best but I feel that anyone taking on a pup despite the fact that they work full time are just plain selfish.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

She is gorgeous  Dobes are such stunning dogs, sadly very stigmatised too.

More pics I say


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> Excuse me! The lot of you!! Do I need to set up a complaints department??:devil:
> I work 2 days a week! Wed and thursday! Wed 9 -5 and thursday 1 - 6 and I dj 2 nights a week and there is always someone in my house except wednesdays! I think 5 and 3/4 days out of 7 is a good freaking start!! She slept well last night with no crying after 10 - 15 mins! And she has not slept with the mother for a few weeks now with the breeder. She is not being corrected when she goes to the toilet, she is being given commands that are showing signs of effect, all I need is one more gig a week to quit my day job even 13hrs as it is....
> 
> I'm very disappointed in some peoples reactions and assumptions. I have to say...I used to enjoy this forum. Goodbye.


 Assumptions can only be made on what you posted. I don't recall you actually mentioning that she won't be left alone after this one day so what do you expect.? A lot of us a breeders, a lot of us are involved with rescue.
Shame you had to stamp your feet and pout just because we were rightly upset at what appeared to be yet another dog destined for bad things.
Ne'er mind. Bubbye.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Assumptions can only be made on what you posted. I don't recall you actually mentioning that she won't be left alone after this one day so what do you expect.? A lot of us a breeders, a lot of us are involved with rescue.
> Shame you had to stamp your feet and pout just because we were rightly upset at what appeared to be yet another dog destined for bad things.
> Ne'er mind. Bubbye.


 

: victory::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh dear @ this thread. 

Very pretty dog but even leaving her on her own for that many hours once a week will cause problems, i think. 

I was wanting to get myself a nice little pup but i reckon there are enough doggies out there with problems so off to the rescue centre for me...


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

not every one can stay at home 24/7, i know plenty of people that leave there dogs for a lot longer time than this, but when they are there there dogs are well loved.

yes in a perfect world we could all stay at home 24/7 with our dogs but people do av to go out to work, luckly i can stay at home at the moment as my bf works 6 or 7 days a week but when im at my mums my dogs are left, til my bf is back from work.

fenwoman im sure that when u are going to chicken shows or when u used to show dogs ur dogs u didnt take with u were left for a full day, as shows normal last all day long specially if ur able to go in for best in show. 

as long as this dog is loved n kept for life i cant see the problem i see dogs everyday that are mistreated n snacked n kicked even when out having a walk, there is alot worse that goes on with dogs rather than bein left for 2 days while the owner is out at work, the OP has also said someone will come round whilst she/he is at work. 

hope u enjoy ur puppy she looks beautiful, i enjoyed lookin at the pic but im afraid u do have to tell ur life story on here or people do make assumptions, rather than asking how many days a week do u work? 

i must admit i just dont bother anymore puttin pics etc up as there will be some one out there that will find fault


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> she is a lovely bitch. What a pity she is destined to become a problem dog. She is obviously highly intelligent and to put her in solitary confinement for 16 hours aday, when she will be expected to be in some kind of suspended animation, until you have time for her, is cruel. She'll end up barking and howling, peeing and pooing everywhere and destroying things in the home. You won't be able to housetrain her as you won't be there, you won't be there to give her the 4 feeds a day she still needs. Poor bitch. Little does she know it, but she stands a good chance of becoming yet another statistic.Another dog with behavioural problems in rescue. Why do people insist in having dogs even though they won't be able to interact with them for 18 hours out of every 24. Shame on the breeder who sold her to you.
> I don't doubt that you love her and will do your best but I feel that anyone taking on a pup despite the fact that they work full time are just plain selfish.


Ah for crying out loud, it's 8 hrs wed only and I've just now arranged for my mother to come at lunchtime for the evening until I get home, it was a christmas present to me so unexpected nonetheless but it's now no more than 4-5 hours max on her own in the entire week, not 5 hrs a day. Where did you get 16 hrs??
I work a total of 13 hrs a week. Don't make me explain training, my training does not involve touch other than praise or any gimmick training you read in beginners books.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

We have two dobbie's, mom worked from home for about 2 months after we got them to make sure they got used to the house and stuff and her popping to the shop and stuff.

Our female and male destroy the house if they are left alone, now we have cages and the step dad comes home from work every day for an hour to let them pee, poo have a quick run about then in their cages (they are left out to begin with then caged when step dad goes back to work), they are nearly 2 now and still detroying the house, i think you will have hell leaving her alone straight away, thats crazy x_x

EDIT: Just noticed this was sorta resolved x_x didnt realise how long this post was HAHAHAHA

Sorry all ^^


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> not every one can stay at home 24/7, i know plenty of people that leave there dogs for a lot longer time than this, but when they are there there dogs are well loved.


 Love simply isn't enough. No dog should be left in solitary confinement for 18 hours a day. It is cruel for an animal so phychologically dependant on being part of a pack.





> yes in a perfect world we could all stay at home 24/7 with our dogs but people do av to go out to work, luckly i can stay at home at the moment as my bf works 6 or 7 days a week but when im at my mums my dogs are left, til my bf is back from work.


so if people have to go to work full time, they should do what any dog lover would do and that is not be so damn selfish and get a dog. My son was brought up with dogs. He loves dogs and misses having dogs in his life, but, he works full time so however much he suffers from the lack of dogs in his life, he would not have one because he knows he couldn't give it what it needs.



> fenwoman im sure that when u are going to chicken shows or when u used to show dogs ur dogs u didnt take with u were left for a full day, as shows normal last all day long specially if ur able to go in for best in show


. 
Sure if I go to a poultry show, my dogs don't have me with them. However, if I go, there are 14 dog left at home together. No dog of mine would ever be forced into a suituation which is mentally cruel and distressing to them. And when I showed dogs, I went to shows during the day on the weekends, which is when shows are held. My ex husband didn't work on the weekends so he stayed home and saw to the dogs and the rest of the animals.
Anyone who knows me, knows how much dogs are a part of my life. However, if I worked full time, no matter how much pain it caused me. I wouldn't have dogs. When I worked and had dogs. I worked nights so that my husband or son were home. I was with them all day and for most of the time I was working, they were asleep. To go out all day and expect your dog to sleep while you are at work, wake up for a couple of hours when you are home and watching the telly, then sleep for another 8 hours while you are asleep is selfish selfish selfish. There is no other way to look at it.



> as long as this dog is loved n kept for life i cant see the problem i see dogs everyday that are mistreated n snacked n kicked even when out having a walk, there is alot worse that goes on with dogs rather than bein left for 2 days while the owner is out at work, the OP has also said someone will come round whilst she/he is at work.


I have heard of people who allowed their dog to scratch themselves until they bled because of fleas, or who beat their dog, or who starved it and they all professed to love the dog. Love is not enough.



> hope u enjoy ur puppy she looks beautiful, i enjoyed lookin at the pic but im afraid u do have to tell ur life story on here or people do make assumptions, rather than asking how many days a week do u work?


and if anyone did ask questions, no doubt we would be told that we were prying or being nosey. 



> i must admit i just dont bother anymore puttin pics etc up as there will be some one out there that will find fault


if someone, or several people, find fault, then I'm afraid you will have to admit that there must be something to find fault about.
Of course, since you also leave your poor dog for long periods of time, expecting it to sleep and only wake up and become animated when you are home, then you wouldn't admit that you are being cruel and selfish, of course you won't.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Bradders100 said:


> We have two dobbie's, mom worked from home for about 2 months after we got them to make sure they got used to the house and stuff and her popping to the shop and stuff.
> 
> Our female and male destroy the house if they are left alone, now we have cages and the step dad comes home from work every day for an hour to let them pee, poo have a quick run about then in their cages (they are left out to begin with then caged when step dad goes back to work), they are nearly 2 now and still detroying the house, i think you will have hell leaving her alone straight away, thats crazy x_x
> 
> ...


Nooooooooooo thank you for that bradders : victory::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Love simply isn't enough. No dog should be left in solitary confinement for 18 hours a day. It is cruel for an animal so phychologically dependant on being part of a pack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so how many people on here work part time or full time and there dog or dogs are happy and healthy? probably quite alot.

good luck with leavin ur dogs together when u go 2 chicken shows i hope they never have a fight and kill each other, or worse u come back n they arnt dead just ripped up. 

n no things i do are fine there is just too many fuddy duddies on here that think they know everythin, yes i agree with u on some things but there is also alot i dont agree with u on, i saw ur pic of ur dogs in a dirty room now my mum has more dogs than u n she has 4 very very large dog rooms but they are no where near as dirty as that yes the back door gets a bit dirty in winter n that is why she is forever cleaning it, she has concrete and grass in her garden n the dogs run in and out all day long as they please, i didnt comment on ur thread as it would have been negative and there was no need for comments like this maybe u sould start thinking the same and have some respect for others.

again i am sorry this thread has turned into negitive comments, i thought ur pic was really nice


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i have a pack of dogs 11 here at mo oldest being 2 youngest 9 wks i dont work.......................im here all the time 

and if i did have to work i would find a job i could do from home so i dint have to leave my pack of dogs an skunks 


yes i go out now an then but for the moment my dogs are crated till i get my cellar sorted then that will be their when im out free roam room rather than a crate 

i started with my dogs when i knew i could be here for them always and cater for them too 

im not rich infact im skint but they always get what they need 

it aint rocket science


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> good luck with leavin ur dogs together when u go 2 chicken shows i hope they never have a fight and kill each other, or worse u come back n they arnt dead just ripped up.


 This won't happen with my pack.If I worried that it would, I'd split the pack or put some in a different room etc.



> i saw ur pic of ur dogs in a dirty room now my mum has more dogs than u n she has 4 very very large dog rooms but they are no where near as dirty as that yes the back door gets a bit dirty in winter n that is why she is forever cleaning it


 well bully for her if she has nothing to do all day except keep cleaning her back door or floor and bully for her that her dogs have bare concrete to play on. Mine don't. They like to dig holes, roll about in the mud when they wrestle and generally do what dogs do when they play. Thje room wasn't dirty, the back door was, where the dog flap is, and the bit where they come in through the dog flap, was muddy. Your mum must have a rare breed which goes out and don't get wet or muddy. Amazing. What breed are they?
Personally? I have so much more in my life that fretting about how my back door looks to other people and there are waaaay more important things in life to be cleaning all day. But then, I'm not anal about a bit of mud. It's part and parcel of living in the country.



> she has concrete and grass in her garden n the dogs run in and out all day long as they please,


 I wonder how soon it would take her to have a nervous breakdown if instead of a little garden, she had 'land' and her dogs were allowed to behave like dogs and play about, dig holes, roll about in the mud etc?




> i didnt comment on ur thread as it would have been negative


 well if you had something to say, you should have commented.Negative or not, it's a public forum. People are entitled to post whatever their opinion.




> and there was no need for comments like this maybe u sould start thinking the same and have some respect for others.


so in order to be 'respectful' I have to start thinking the same as other people? I'm sorry, but that won't ever happen in your lifetime. As for respect. Well respect has to be earned. I give neither respect, nor my friendship lightly. When I do, it is for life and it means something.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

where's all this about dogs being left on their own for 18 hours a day, come from?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Lovely looking Doberman, good luck with her. I used to live with a beautiful example of a Doberman, stupidly well trained and one of the best dogs with children I have ever seen.

Ignore the critics, Blaze, my black labrador spends his days at home whilst I am at work. I'm fortunate in that I can get home some lunchtimes to let him out but half the time he's not interested. All this BS about a dog (OK this is a puppy and slightly different at the moment) not being able to hold it's bladder/bowels for 8-10 hours is nonsense. My dog does it regularily and through his own choice if it's peeing down with rain, and as I have said in another thread he has gone 13 hours without going outised, once again by his own choice. 

Emma, are you still caging your skunks at night?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Meko said:


> where's all this about dogs being left on their own for 18 hours a day, come from?


 it comes from the owner being out for 8 hours. Plus an hour before they leave for work, while they are waking, getting breakfast, showering.
Then at the end of the day, travelling home, making a meal, sitting to eat (not paying much attention to the dog as they are busy) then another 8 hours sleeping when the dog is again left alone downstairs. total time the dog is alone or not getting any attention is: 8 hours at work+2 hours one morning and one evening,+8 hours at night while you sleep=18 hours.
People only think about the actual time they spend at work and don't count the hours they sleep, the time they do laundry, cooking ,watching telly, shopping, socialising etc.And those are times where the dog isn't getting any proper interaction.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> Ah for crying out loud, it's 8 hrs wed only and I've just now arranged for my mother to come at lunchtime for the evening until I get home, it was a christmas present to me so unexpected nonetheless but it's now no more than 4-5 hours max on her own in the entire week, not 5 hrs a day. Where did you get 16 hrs??
> I work a total of 13 hrs a week. Don't make me explain training, my training does not involve touch other than praise or any gimmick training you read in beginners books.



<looks around> Who said that?
I thought you were going?:lol2:

Do people still buy puppies as unexpected Xmas presents despite all the advertising asking people not to? I'm amazed.
A dog is for life, not for Xmas'


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

but when you're doing a lot of that you're not actually spending a lot of time doing it. When you're doing the laundry you put it in, turn it on and leave it. Same with cooking, you prepare the meal and put it in the oven for x amount of time.
When i'm watching TV Rio is usually curled up on the sofa with me and Wils is asleep on the floor next to me asleep. Quite often she'll jump up and curl up with me and Rio. Even when i try and play with her she just curls up on the floor and falls asleep, quite often i'll just use her as a pillow and have a kip with her.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> This won't happen with my pack.If I worried that it would, I'd split the pack or put some in a different room etc.
> 
> 
> well bully for her if she has nothing to do all day except keep cleaning her back door or floor and bully for her that her dogs have bare concrete to play on. Mine don't. They like to dig holes, roll about in the mud when they wrestle and generally do what dogs do when they play. Thje room wasn't dirty, the back door was, where the dog flap is, and the bit where they come in through the dog flap, was muddy. Your mum must have a rare breed which goes out and don't get wet or muddy. Amazing. What breed are they?
> ...


there u go again, u dont know anythin about my mums very large house and land, she has lots of land and if u read it correctly it says grass as well, sorry my mum has standards and dont live in a shit hole, she knew she would have to spend alot of time on her dogs and cleaning the house comes with this, just because she is not a lazy person,she dosnt mind cleaning and making sure her house isnt a shit tip.

i wonder why my mums dogs always get placed very highly at shows and are always in best in show, which she has won a number of times and also has 5 champ dogs, well this is due to the amount of muscle on the dogs due to them playin and running about. 

u have quoted ur self that a dog is an animal there is no way u can be 100% sure ur dogs will not fall out when u are not there, wild dogs live in packs n they fight n kill others, so just coz ur dogs are in a pack that is not 100% they will not fall out when u are not there. all a dog has to do is knock another or stand on another dogs tail making it yelp so the others think there is somthin wrong n maywell attack the dog that has yelped, also one of the dogs could snap at another as a warning to back off n this could lead to a fight.

yep ur rite u really dont care what a mess ur house is as u have posted a pic for everyone to see how dirty it is, glad u have no shame:2thumb:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

well OMG fenwomans dogs must be so neglected as she spends so much time on the computer havin silly arguements to make herself feel better, bet ur dogs hate ur computer :Na_Na_Na_Na:

off to bed now so will see everyone 2mora lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> there u go again, u dont know anythin about my mums very large house and land, she has lots of land and if u read it correctly it says grass as well, sorry my mum has standards and dont live in a shit hole, she knew she would have to spend alot of time on her dogs and cleaning the house comes with this, just because she is not a lazy person,she dosnt mind cleaning and making sure her house isnt a shit tip.
> 
> i wonder why my mums dogs always get placed very highly at shows and are always in best in show, which she has won a number of times and also has 5 champ dogs, well this is due to the amount of muscle on the dogs due to them playin and running about.
> 
> ...


 Once again you have resorted to personal insults haven't you? You make comments on my house despite the fact that you have never been here.
You say one thing about your mothers dogs but contradict yourself. I'm glad her show dogs win at shows. Mine wouldn't win at shows since they are mostly other people's cast offs. However, they too are well muscled and when it isn't muddy out, they have shiny coats too.
I could take my camera and walk through the cottage taking photos of the rooms and how nice they are, but I won't. If it makes you happy to imagine that the whole of my cottage is like the dog room is on a muddy day, you go ahead. 
How come you can never have any kind of debate without getting personal and throwing insults and personal remarks about?
I have no shame because I have nothing to be ashamed of.:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Remember, this is a PUPPY! Not an adult dog! 

Maybe it would have been better to organise to get your puppy on one of the days you are not at work, so you could have a few days uninterrupted with the new pup. She must be quite stressed at being in a new home, with no familiar things around. I hope she settles in ok.

Shame she has been docked too.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> not every one can stay at home 24/7, i know plenty of people that leave there dogs for a lot longer time than this, but when they are there there dogs are well loved.
> 
> yes in a perfect world we could all stay at home 24/7 with our dogs but people do av to go out to work, luckly i can stay at home at the moment as my bf works 6 or 7 days a week but when im at my mums my dogs are left, til my bf is back from work.
> 
> ...


I know now alright
Thank you for the good comments:notworthy: She is beautiful and very much loved and indeed will be my best friend for life. When my day job is no longer existant I will be looking to add a newbie to have a proper pack structure and balance. 
Well my first dog was a springer spaniel when I was a child, at that age I hadn't a clue and the thing was hyper as hell but in a funny way. For the past 7 years I have been studying and reading dog psychology, behavior and management including all different forms of training, pack status, some dog breeds but more focused on dobermans, for years they might get a bad impression at times, but how many times do you hear of dobermans saving babies from venomous snakes, protecting families with their lives and saving/rescuing humans from various situations as well as use by officials. 
Now, 5 hours max on one day of the week for a few weeks longer or so is not a bad thing.
It is all about the owner. The leader of the pack, it is the signals you send out to the dog, your moves, reactions, behaviour, emotions, your sense of own well being and contentment which is passively passed to the dog. It's all about the leader. I have approached aggressive dogs and have corrected the aggressive behaviour without touch. I have not come across a dog that will not listen to me, and it's not words I'm speaking, it's about how I feel. I am the pack leader. 
I am a very competent person, confident, it takes a lot to get me down, and a lot to get me angry, my friends know me as one of the happiest people they know, I just laugh when they say that.
I've worked also with a few parrots, many small animals, reptiles, different species of tropical fish and other exotics over the past 4-7 years and studied many things in my much spare time. 
I have given many people advice on basic dog training with great feedback and appreciation. So that said, I am not an amateur to dogs. I am a serious owner and strong pack leader. In due time I will upload videos to youtube of my dog. Might throw in a few new pics tomorrow night.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> it comes from the owner being out for 8 hours. Plus an hour before they leave for work, while they are waking, getting breakfast, showering.
> Then at the end of the day, travelling home, making a meal, sitting to eat (not paying much attention to the dog as they are busy) then another 8 hours sleeping when the dog is again left alone downstairs. total time the dog is alone or not getting any attention is: 8 hours at work+2 hours one morning and one evening,+8 hours at night while you sleep=18 hours.
> People only think about the actual time they spend at work and don't count the hours they sleep, the time they do laundry, cooking ,watching telly, shopping, socialising etc.And those are times where the dog isn't getting any proper interaction.


My dog comes before me, as do my exotics. I sacrificed a weeks food for myself to buy 9 cost price powersunUV's for my reptiles annual bulb change before and would do more. On the wed I work I wake up at half 8, bring her for a quick walk as she is still only young, 2 mins on recall and sit then feed her and fresh water. I'm then out of the house by 09:15 and return at 06:15ish but not to forget, my mum will arrive about 1-2 pm on the day and a friend who returns at 5 who know my routine and plays the same role. But now have my mother coming next wed to be here for her. Then another longer walk but not too long, 2-3 min recall and sit then food then play. This is repeated everyday same time same schedule. But 5 hours alone max is fine. Her attitude/behaviour is great. For dinner, I eat a sandwich which takes no longer than 5 mins to prepare and eat.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Remember, this is a PUPPY! Not an adult dog!
> 
> Maybe it would have been better to organise to get your puppy on one of the days you are not at work, so you could have a few days uninterrupted with the new pup. She must be quite stressed at being in a new home, with no familiar things around. I hope she settles in ok.
> 
> Shame she has been docked too.


Thanks for the kind words, I have done some work tonight on self calming and go to bed command starting off with some treats with the go to bed command followed by massage then wait, 3 times, and after returning to the room she lay in bed contently looking up at me in interest with a little excitement but no heightened stress levels. 3rd time leaving her alone for 1 whole hour... I'm in bed over an hour now and am confident she is still just as relaxed or asleep. 
The work is being put in I assure you.
Also agree on the tail, although docked tails can still be worked with to teach new attitude/behavior/thinking of the dog.


----------



## aj_0121 (Nov 26, 2007)

to be honest i think it was bang out of order to jump on piraya like that....not everyone can stay at home with there dogs 24/7 and still have money to keep them going and to buy the dogs food and plus its not like his going out and leaving the dog 9-5.30 5 days of week!!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

aj_0121 said:


> to be honest i think it was bang out of order to jump on piraya like that....not everyone can stay at home with there dogs 24/7 and still have money to keep them going and to buy the dogs food and plus its not like his going out and leaving the dog 9-5.30 5 days of week!!


Thanks mate.
I am fortunate enough to not have a mortgage or rent over my head due to a freak accident years ago, otherwise there would be no dog due to no time. I also have some very well kept reptiles and have due care when working with. ( ps, I have just had 5 plumed basilisks and 11 bearded dragons hatch this evening :flrtMy main concern is bills, and that is smooth to say for me but triple that of the average persons bill, while thermostats and 5,000 watts power, heating for reptiles daily like to suck up a bit of juice.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Meko said:


> i think you should tell us where you're going or do you want us to presume you've gone to the pub neglecting the dog :whistling2:


Just been reading back on the thread, this made me laugh as I very very rarely drink. Maybe once a month or 2nd month, doesn't interest me.

Just want to add an apology for limited info on the first post, won't start any more threads when I should be asleep. 
Gonna be a great day tomorrow, good healthy start for both of us. Hours later she is still doing well after bed time, all is very quiet, I must sleep, and will still wake up and give her 100% and more.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Ouch, many sticks! :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Remember, this is a PUPPY! Not an adult dog!
> 
> Maybe it would have been better to organise to get your puppy on one of the days you are not at work, so you could have a few days uninterrupted with the new pup. She must be quite stressed at being in a new home, with no familiar things around. I hope she settles in ok.
> 
> Shame she has been docked too.


 
I never noticed she had been docked.
Well. soon as you book her into the vets expect a visit from the RSPCA as they will be wanting to prosicute over the fact it is illegal and has been since April last year. 
Yes they will come. Bit odvious on a puppy that it ain't almost 2 years old.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice to see that yet again people get jumped on, and then chased by the rest of the mob! Also the usual few people using other people’s threads to continue their own little wars against each other. There is nothing wrong with expressing an opinion and advice, if it is done so in a polite manner!

This thread has gone too far to be cleaned, and so I have locked it, the OP is free to start a new one, without having the same problems that have occurred in this one.

Some people should watch their behaviour in this section, otherwise they are going to find their access to it removed.


----------

